# Atlanta Photographers Hangin out



## KoLiBri (Jul 19, 2006)

Just thought we might get some local atlanta photographers chill together.  I'm new to the site, but been in atlanta since i was born.  I just wanted to see who else was in the are and see if anyone is as passionate about photography as I am.  Just wanted to see who was in the area.

~Mike


----------



## clee27 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd love to come!!! Anyone else? I would also love to have a MENTOR located in Atlanta!!!!


----------

